# Anyone Egg shared at Bourn Hall?



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

We were lucky back in 2010, that after 4 years of trying naturally and using clomid , that we got pregnant on our first ICSI at Hammersmith with our daughter, now 19 months

We are now considering going for treatment for a second child, it will have to be fresh, and we are looking to egg share. 

Because we need ICSI, then financially it makes the most sense for us to use Bourn hall (out of the ones closest to us in Herts) as although you have to pay for the initial cosultation and tests (max £650), they give free ICSI , and most clinics you have to pay for this

Just wondered if anyone has/had egg shared at Bourn Hall and what your experiences were


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi....

I noticed you are from herts, have you looked at herts/Essex fertility centre??

Although you pay for Icsi as an egg sharer you don't pay for tests so works out similar money wise.

I'm with herts/Essex after Bourne turned us down and they are an amazing clinic. I can't fault them at all x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Had thought about it, but was thinking along the lines financially if the first cycle didn't work, we would only have to pay out for tests once at Bourn Hall, where as ICSI would be on a per cycle basis

Can I ask why BH turned you down, if you don't mind me asking?  I have just emailed them asking for some literature


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tests have to be renewed after 6 months I believe to keep them in date.

They turned me down cause my son has ADHD.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Will ask them then regards to what would happen re tests. Looked at quite a few clinics , so just a case of deciding now once we get more info. Wont be looking to have consultation till the new year, so got plenty of time to think about it


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good luck  

Deffo consider herts/Essex....... I couldn't recommend them more, we even travel from Norfolk to use them.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi.iv had 2 bfn egg share at bourn.they hav good reputation they were lovely but i did feel abit let down the 2nd cycle.we got turned down nhs and wil hav to es again but prob somewhere else.they want us to try again but wont change anything.it was 270 the first time we had std tests done at gp.2nd time it was free.we spent alot in petrol though we both work it was 50 petrol each time what could b 3 times a week towards the end.good luck.x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks hun.

Distance is about the same to there as to the others for where we are. What did you feel the let you down on with the 2nd cycle?


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

its hard to explain.some clinics if it doesnt work they apparantly try something else like change the drugs or do tests but these just seem to say it was bad luck and to try again.it might be me being sensitive cos i didnt get pregnant like i thought we would and the first time it took 4 months to start treatment and the second it took 9 months to start.it felt rushed and like they never read my notes til i was there and sometimes when i rung felt like i was beng a nuisance.they are realy friendly though.a lovely lady on here had 2 egg shares with them and got pregnant both times.they are opening up a clinic near norwich in oct/november i might try there.  london are the best but might be a bit far?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Tan.

I have no experience with them changing things as admittedly was lucky to fall pg first time with Hannah, but I think I would feel like you, that you want to try other things

Am still pondering H&E again now as it is a lot closer on further inspection, need to call them and ask exactly what charges we would pay if we went there


----------

